# Predator-Proof Open Loft, Pigeons Can Come and Go?



## StayCoo (1 mo ago)

Hi all!

I'm fairly new to pigeons. After admiring my neighbor's white flock I did some research, built a loft, and asked him for a pair of birds that didn't pass his color breeding standards. Two years later, I now have my own little flock in pretty colors ranging from white to speckled brown, grey, and black.

Every day I open the loft and every night I close it. I am lucky that the birds mostly hang out in my yard and my neighbors tell me they enjoy watching them fly, so they don't seem to be a bother and I haven't felt compelled to trap them after they come home (to a bell, mostly, but not perfectly) for their midday feeding. 

In the past when I've been away for a couple days I've had friends check on the birds' water and food daily, but not release them. However, I am planning a 2 week trip and obviously don't want to keep the birds locked up that long. But I also don't want to have my friends have to visit twice a day, once at dusk, to open and close the loft. 

So here's my question. Does anyone have experience with a predator-proof loft that allows pigeons to come and go as they please? I have seen a lot of historical examples, which are usually really big buildings set on stone stilts, or plaster domes that curve inwards, or little birdhouse style lofts on a post, but no modern lofts. I'm thinking something like fly door in the top of a slick metal chimney that predators/rats can't climb, but that the birds can fly/hop up and down through. I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts!

Thank you so much for the time and consideration!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi StayCoo,

Interesting concept and question. Unfortunately I have nothing to contribute, but I will be following this thread with much interest.

The 'slick metal chimney' sounds intriguing; I've seen videos where they have the trap-door on the top of the cage and the pigeons land and then drop into the cage.

I would like to point out that any new contraption/methods you think of, will require the pigeons to be trained in the new system. It might not be possible to train your pigeons on such short notice; ie. before your planned trip.

Keeping the birds secure in your loft might be a good idea, especially if their food and water was being regularly checked on. It would minimise loss and prevent tragic incidents; just a thought.

Stay Well.


----------



## StayCoo (1 mo ago)

Thank you so much for your interest, kind words, and advice! It is a very good point that I should allow plenty of time for the birds to learn the new setup. Maybe if I try to be ready by this trip I will actually be ready in time for the next trip .

Thank you again!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

StayCoo said:


> Thank you so much for your interest, kind words, and advice! It is a very good point that I should allow plenty of time for the birds to learn the new setup. Maybe if I try to be ready by this trip I will actually be ready in time for the next trip .
> 
> Thank you again!


Most welcome StayCoo and also welcome to the Forum.

Interesting story how you got involved with pigeons, it was a good read.

I'm still interested in your ideas; I'm assisting setting up a loft currently.

I just got the trap made, will get the frame made this week(yeah....no access to pre made trap doors here)

Predators in my area include hawks & crows. I'm worried about the odd predator bird sneaking in thru the trap door.

As mentioned before , Welcome to the Forum 🙂

I'ld love to see your set up. Feel free to check out my (recent) posts for the loft I'm working on currently.

Looking forward to your feedback.

Stay Well.


----------



## StayCoo (1 mo ago)

Thank you again, YaSim! It is very nice of you to help your friend build a loft! Here in Northern California the most relevant predators seem to include raptors, domestic and bob cats, and raccoons. The crows seem to like to scare off the raptors so I don’t usually think of them as predators, but I’m sure they’d go for the pigeons’ eggs and young if they were easily accessible! Both the raptors and crows don’t seem interested in going inside the loft. I’ll try to take some pictures of it when we have a break in the rain, and definitely if I eventually figure out a way to add a new door for them to use at will. Thank you again, and happy new year!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

StayCoo said:


> Thank you again, YaSim! It is very nice of you to help your friend build a loft! Here in Northern California the most relevant predators seem to include raptors, domestic and bob cats, and raccoons. The crows seem to like to scare off the raptors so I don’t usually think of them as predators, but I’m sure they’d go for the pigeons’ eggs and young if they were easily accessible! Both the raptors and crows don’t seem interested in going inside the loft. I’ll try to take some pictures of it when we have a break in the rain, and definitely if I eventually figure out a way to add a new door for them to use at will. Thank you again, and happy new year!


 Hi StayCoo,

Hope you are well and the New year is going well for you, sorry for the late reply and thank you for the wishes.

Full Disclosure; I'm more of a 'partner/co-owner' of the loft lol  I have the responsibilities of afternoon feeding and general care.

Good to hear that the raptors and crows don't seem interested in entering the loft, that would be disastrous. 

Hope things are going well in your loft. 

Stay Well


----------

